# Tiablo new SST-50 flashlight AS50



## owner (Oct 31, 2009)

I got the information from a Chinese flashlight forum that Tiablo would release a new SST-50 flashlight: AS50.
Here are the photos:













The simple specifications are:
Luminus PhlatLight SST-50 LED
Maximum 900 lumens
Maximum output current 2.8A
3 modes: high, low, strobe
Supported batteries: 2xCR123A, 4xCR123A, 1x18650, 2x18650


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the most blinding feature of this light.....
is the model name inscription. oo:

Hope to see this against Catapult's outdoor shots soon.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Oct 31, 2009)

Zeruel, maybe they'll scrap the HUGE white letters on the lights coming to the US, besides that it looks very nice and the quality should be top notch.


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 31, 2009)

FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> Zeruel, maybe they'll scrap the HUGE white letters on the lights coming to the US, besides that it looks very nice and the quality should be top notch.



Oh, I've no doubt on Tiablo's quality and yes, hope they'll scrap it or at least make it smaller. But then again, this has nothing to do with its performance, just a minor minor thought for the first thing I saw.


----------



## I came to the light... (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the looks of this... can't wait to read the reviews.


----------



## richardcpf (Oct 31, 2009)

I think they should skip SST50 and jump directly into SST90.


----------



## owner (Oct 31, 2009)

More photos:

Hybrid reflector for both throw and flood:





Beamshot comparison (left: ACE-G, right: AS50):





I guess the model name is inspired by AS50 sniper rifle from UK.


----------



## owner (Oct 31, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> I think they should skip SST50 and jump directly into SST90.


I think their SST-90 flashlight is on the way, depending upon supply of the SST-90 LED.
I guess they will name the SST-90 flashlight as AS90, inspired by the self-propelled howitzer from UK.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Nov 1, 2009)

Shouldn't the comparison photo have been with the A10 instead of the ACE?

Or, both....


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 1, 2009)

This looks interesting!

:twothumbs


----------



## ateallthepies (Nov 1, 2009)

I will want to know what the switch is like before I even consider buying another Tiablo.

If it is like the A9 I will give it a miss!


Steve.


----------



## Daylo (Nov 3, 2009)

Sweet light, I had an A-10 and regret selling it, this would definitely make me feel better . I sure hope they get rid of the huge AS50 logo for the production model.


----------



## NWdude83 (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeez looks like the light goes from too short, to too long. :sick2:


----------



## Roger Sully (Nov 3, 2009)

NWdude83 said:


> Jeez looks like the light goes from too short, to too long. :sick2:


 
I was thinking that too. That and the fact that it looks like it says " ASSO"


----------



## NWdude83 (Nov 4, 2009)

HSG said:


> I was thinking that too. That and the fact that it looks like it says " ASSO"


 
I think ***-O would be better lol.


----------



## easilyled (Nov 5, 2009)

How about "1st Class ASSO-LE" ?

Its nice to have a Limited Edition.


----------



## looman (Nov 5, 2009)

ateallthepies said:


> I will want to know what the switch is like before I even consider buying another Tiablo.
> 
> If it is like the A9 I will give it a miss!
> 
> ...



What problems have you had with the switch as a matter of interest ?


----------



## ateallthepies (Nov 5, 2009)

I just do not like having to click on low then another click to get to high and then another for off. Also not having momentary on is a big issue for me.
I find it a real pain set up like this and much prefer a forward clicky with momentary on switch and a twisty style head with say low, medium and high positions.

In any situation I find myself in I know what level of light I want before I turn the light on and I don't want to be clicking away finding that required level. 

Nothing wrong with the quality of the switch mind just not right for me. 

Steve.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 5, 2009)

easilyled said:


> How about "1st Class ASSO-LE" ?
> 
> Its nice to have a Limited Edition.


----------



## recDNA (Nov 5, 2009)

ateallthepies said:


> I just do not like having to click on low then another click to get to high and then another for off. Also not having momentary on is a big issue for me.
> I find it a real pain set up like this and much prefer a forward clicky with momentary on switch and a twisty style head with say low, medium and high positions.
> 
> In any situation I find myself in I know what level of light I want before I turn the light on and I don't want to be clicking away finding that required level.
> ...


 +1


----------



## Daylo (Nov 14, 2009)

Hoping someone has a little more info on this one...


----------



## CDP930 (Feb 24, 2010)

Any updates on this???


----------



## kengps (Feb 25, 2010)

I ordered one. Hopefully it'll be here in 2 weeks.


----------



## waddup (Feb 25, 2010)

im going to wait until i can find a 'well used AS50'


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 25, 2010)

kengps said:


> I ordered one. Hopefully it'll be here in 2 weeks.



From where? Haven't heard much about this light.....


----------



## kengps (Feb 25, 2010)

popbuying.com Hard to say whether it will be legit or not. I see mostly people are getting good products from them.


----------



## bkumanski (Feb 26, 2010)

Kinda wondering. The photos look legit, but if you search for "Tiablo", you get an A10-G model listed and it is only $20 less than the SDT50. Seems odd, but hey, maybe its a good deal.

EDIT: Except I found this on Tiablo's website:

7.March 2009​ Important Notice:​ Tiablo is without any distributors or resellers in Hong Kong. Beware of several Hong Kong merchants selling poorly made and low performance fakes of our products below cost with free shipping. 
Discover what has made Tiablo’s excellent reputation and only purchase our products from authorized distributors and dealers.


Also, it is interesting Tiablo has not posted in the Marketplace since November of last year. If they were really releasing a new light right now, they would have made an announcement (I believe).​


----------



## kengps (Feb 26, 2010)

Doesn't look like Tiablo has posted much of anything in a while. They may not have an authorized dealer...but it is possible that more are being produced than are being shipped to them. Who knows. I'll see when it gets here.


----------



## FlashPilot (Feb 26, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Hope to see this against Catapult's outdoor shots soon.


 
Agreed. This will hopefully give the "cat" a run for its money. I had a serious chuckle when I read that Jetbeams SST-50 offering can only stay on high mode for 3 minutes before it automatically reduces the power. IMO, that’s a completely useless light for all but collectors. The M1X still seems the obvious choice.

At 30 minutes on high, the cat is just warming up. Hopefully Tiablo was able to do the obvious when it comes to heat management. The price seems fairly reasonable as well.

Looking forward to reviews and comparisons to other SST-50 offerings... especially to the catapult.


----------



## kengps (Mar 18, 2010)

GOT IT!! It is real. Has a standard switch. 3 Modes, in order H, L, Strobe. Says "A50" on the side not AS50. This thing is a beauty. Beautiful workmanship, super smooth threads. Smooth/OP combo reflector. Came with a Tiablo plastic card. Only one problem....instructions are all in Chinese. So far...it outputs more on 2 16340 IMR's than 2 18650 IMR's or AW Blacks. IT WILL work with 2600 AW's (My M2S wouldn't) The hotspot of my A9 is about 55-60 percent the diameter of the A50. No rings at all. A very nice secondary corona around the hot spot, then very even side-spill from there. Angle of side-spill is identical to the A9. My M2S had a hot spot and then nothing but weak side-spill beyond. Haven't put it to the Lux meter yet but I get 24,800 with my A9 and this I'm guessing is around 30,000. I got 35,000 with my Jetbeam M2S. (which I hated BTW) Even if it doesn't match the M2S in Throw, you have to consider it is the size of the RRT-1 and compare it to that light.

I just realized this reminds me of the Catapult, only much smaller. I got rid of the Catapult because it was so huge.


----------



## CDP930 (Mar 18, 2010)

Beamshots!!!!


----------



## kengps (Mar 18, 2010)

more coming....still daylight here.


----------



## kengps (Mar 19, 2010)

It's no 900 Lumen light. My guess about 510-520. I'm basing estimate of Lumens on my Lumapower -VX Ultra and Jetbeam M2S. With no reflector at 1M the Jetbeam does 660 Lumens. The VX 330. The A50 does 338. Based on the M2S claim of 1000, and the -VX of 500...then the A50 is 515 lumens at the emitter. A test with the A50 head mated to the -VX pill confirmed the numbers also. (All testing at 10M) I got 29,000 Lux with A50, and 28,100 with -VX Pill. (I got 34,900 M2S) It's a shame because if this light were doing 900 Lumens I'd be getting just over 50,000 lux. It has a much tighter hot spot than the M2S. It also has less sidespill which I like. The M2S was annoying because it would light up my whole front porch. Ruins my night vision. I want the light "out there" not all around me. 
The light gets just a little warm after 10 minutes. It's not being driven hard at all. I get 1.75-1.8 Amps on high, and .350-.400 Amps on low (book says 2.8 H, .400 L) It does however require 2 batteries for best output much like the catapult does. With a single 18650 it does 26,700 lux, instead of 29,000. It would appear it is out of regulation on a single battery. With a 4.22V charge I get 25,500 and with 4.15 I get 24,400 lux. I see the same thing with my A9 Q5. With my light meter I get 24,800 lux on the A9 with 2 batteries (for comparison). The sidespill angle is identical to the A9. The A50 Hot spot is a little brighter, maybe 65-70 % larger, and it has a lot more light off to the sides. 
Overall this is a beautiful light but it should be not be compared to the M2S but the RRT-1. It's the same diameter and only .35 inches longer with the SS crenulated bezel. (Jetbeam lies) I could not see any difference in throw compared to the RRT-1. At 300 meters I would say the A50 has a 25 meter dissadvantage in throw to the M2S. 
Still.....I see a mod on the way. The light-engine is modular and easily removed from the Head and battery tube. It is a single diameter with just an angle cut on one end. (Should be easy to make it look factory). I think the light-engine housing should be longer so it mates to the reflector to provide a huge boost in heat sinking. I have a new mini-Lathe! .....I hear 3.0-4.0 Amps...750-900 lumen....50,000 lux. ....So far....I've had M2S (hated it), RRT-1 (loved it), Catapult (OK Huge), A9 (Poorly built) , and Lumapower MRV. This is my favorite light as of now. 45,000-50,000 lux would make it perfect. Even with 500 Lumens it is a good light though. The Jetbeam needs 5 amps to make 34,900 Lux. This light does 29,000 on 1.75 amps. The throw difference is not that noticable and it should run a lot longer than the M2S. The M2S advertises 40 minutes on high. 3 Minutes at a time of course.

Tiablo A50 and A9 Q5. 






Beamshots....A9 left, A50 right.















My new favorites line-up.


----------



## PayBack (Mar 19, 2010)

Is that a genuine Tiablo or one of the HK fakes mentioned? Tiablolight themselves make no mention of an A50


----------



## kengps (Mar 19, 2010)

If it's not real...it's the most beautiful fake I ever seen. It is flawless, comes with a Tiablo plastic ID card. Not to mention it wasn't priced like a fake. It appears to be for China market only. Instructions are in Chinese only. I'm guessing whoever builds them in China have China market only lights also.


----------



## kengps (Mar 19, 2010)

PayBack said:


> Is that a genuine Tiablo or one of the HK fakes mentioned? Tiablolight themselves make no mention of an A50


 
Actually has Tiablo spoke a word about anything lately? They seem to have dissapeared from the forums. Are the lights still on? Why would they not release an SST-50 light? How can you remain in the game and not have an SST-50 in the line-up?


----------



## zer0ne (Mar 19, 2010)

Any much differences between 1 and 2 18650? Nice beam shot.


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 19, 2010)

kengps said:


> Actually has Tiablo spoke a word about anything lately? They seem to have dissapeared from the forums. Are the lights still on? Why would they not release an SST-50 light? How can you remain in the game and not have an SST-50 in the line-up?



Tiablo told me:
We only produced limited A50 as testing product, also only sold inside China.


----------



## gollum (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for showing us your pics

quite a bit bigger than the A9 I see.

was it much heavier?

looks like a good allrounder 

I will have to checkout the website you mentioned


----------



## kengps (Mar 19, 2010)

zer0ne said:


> Any much differences between 1 and 2 18650? Nice beam shot.


 
1 or 2 cells....16340 and 18650 same effect.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 19, 2010)

Why do they have to _*RUIN*_ it with strobe?


----------



## kengps (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm wondering if there is a Turbo mode of some kind on this light. Took a look at the chinese instructions and I can make out 900/500/100. I am getting 500/100/ only. Seems to be missing a power setting. Is there a special procedure to get 900 lumens??? Also...I'm getting 1.75-1.85 amps/.350 amps. The instructions say 2.8 High/.400 Low. So it seems I'm missing the High 2.8 Amp setting. If I can get this working correctly...OMG, this thing is going to throw about 50,000 Lux at 1M.


----------



## kengps (Mar 20, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Tiablo told me:
> We only produced limited A50 as testing product, also only sold inside China.


 
Hmmm. I wonder whats going on with them? seems a strange story. Maybe they did the same thing as Jetbeam....hosed the UI, so sold the defective ones in China. Of course Jetbeam sold them here anyway, and refuse to fix it (or even answer the emails about it)
I sent emails to the vendor and Tiablo. We'll see what happens. I'll probably end up having to remove the board and replace it with an aftermarket CB. Why-oh-why can't a company build a light that works, outputs 2.8-5.0 Amps like it's advertised to do to, and has a non-buggy UI? Is asking for all that and customer service too much?? Perhaps I'm asking too much from engineers that would make Genetic Mutations such as this...


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Mar 20, 2010)

Kengps...

This flashlight really looks nice but i must disagree with U that Tiablo A9 is poorly build because it is not...

In fact I think that Tiablo should continue further development and upgradeability of their best selling thrower flashlight A9.

This Tiablo A 10 & your A50 are one step back in development if U ask me (although they are very good flashlights).

*Flashlight these days should have tendention to be smaller,easier, upgradeable, cheaper... but Tiablo factory does not have that tendention...* 


A9 has an excellent build quality. It comes in acceptable size (head diameter and overall length), and has very good driver (big - that does not have reverse polarity protection but ok), it has very deep SMO reflector.

It is very upgradeable flashlight with OP reflector & aspherical head (with that head it has more than 60 000 lux readings so it is more than 900 lumens when U put that on)

It could be upgraded even more BUT....

Tiablo could easily produce new pills (with stronger emitters, R2 or better) for that flashlight but I don't know why they don't offer it? Bad company management I think... 

I am quite sure that every owner of this flashlight would like to upgrade it with stronger emitter without modding it.

Switch is also very good build quality but *annoying low-high-off is BAD* but they probably made that to force U to buy forward click switch or tail cap switch.


So if U ask me no need for new throwers from Tiablo. 

They should continue developing throwers on A9 base.


----------



## kengps (Mar 20, 2010)

I have an A9 and Aspheric head for it also. But they cannot develop it any further. The R2 is at it's max output of about 270 lumens. Newer LED's offer nothing extra in throw. They all have less throw. With a given size reflector an R2 will always outthrow the newer, larger die LED's. Of course you could overdrive it, but what factory overdrives LED's? Only custom shops do that. Therefore you are left with only the option of a larger reflector for more throw. In fact if you lay the A9 and the A10 side-by-side without reflector heads they are identical in size. An upgrade to the A9 is what Tiablo did with the A10. They increased the Lux from around 25,000 to +40,000 by using a larger reflector. I intend to overdrive with an R2 and add a custom copper heat sink. I can reasonally up the Lumens from 255 to 345 or so. That will get me to about 33,000 lux....(My primary effort though is to make around 100,000 Lux with the Aspheric head) The A10 and A50 have their place. Now If Tiablo tells me they will not support the A50 and the missing 900 lumen mode....then I will replace the board myself with an aftermarket 2.8 amp driver. This will put the A50 into the +45,000 lux range, matching the A10 but with a much wider more useable beam spread. Even at 500 lumens now, it exceeds the throw of the A9 (although difficult to tell even side-by-side) But it is superior in use, with a ton of useable light off the side of the hot spot. And much brighter sidespill.

Only the reflector head is bigger.....


----------



## FlashPilot (Mar 20, 2010)

kengps said:


> I'm wondering if there is a Turbo mode of some kind on this light. Took a look at the chinese instructions and I can make out 900/500/100. I am getting 500/100/ only. Seems to be missing a power setting. Is there a special procedure to get 900 lumens??? Also...I'm getting 1.75-1.85 amps/.350 amps. The instructions say 2.8 High/.400 Low. So it seems I'm missing the High 2.8 Amp setting. If I can get this working correctly...OMG, this thing is going to throw about 50,000 Lux at 1M.


 
*Can someone please advise KenGPS about the missing high mode?*

I wonder if it was designed that way or if there's possibly a problem with the driver.

Let us know what you find out Ken.

Good luck.


----------



## kengps (Mar 20, 2010)

I asked Tiablo about it. So far they have offered NO help. Only want to know where I got it from?

An interesting two piece reflector. The inner section OP texture


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes I C the difference now.Thanks on pictures.

It is really only difference in reflector size...

I think that most people that are thrower fans does not need so much "usable sidespill" on flashlight because it unnecessary blinds U... It is much better to have light far away from U to avoid that effect.

So my opinion is that *Tiablo must further develop aspherical mode*.

So if they developed aspherical regulable focus in that large reflector for AS50 on your pictures it would be BINGO for them...

I think it could easily beat A9 65000 lux at 1 meter readings? And probably raise it up to 80 000 ?

So I think they should develop throwers in that way.

I have talked to many of my friends(hunters); flashlight fans and they are very impressed with Tiablo A9 in aspherical mode and everybody want it now... Although regulable focus in that mode is very limited and solved bad.

Tiablo should have better regulable focus in aspherical mode so I think there are still room for progress on A9 and other flashlight...

Would not U agree with me they should continue developing in that way?

edit: And for God sake they should remove ALL unnecessary modes and put high mode only.


----------



## kengps (Mar 21, 2010)

Not really sure what Tiablo will do.....I think the Aspheric is a very limited thing. Maybe not a big enough market to make it worthwhile? I see Aspheric A9 heads for sale at a discount. I bought 4 of them for $29.00 each.


----------



## FlashPilot (Mar 22, 2010)

kengps said:


> I asked Tiablo about it. So far they have offered NO help. Only want to know where I got it from?


 

Its to bad that they wont support you on one of their new potentially awesome flagship products. Can you return it? I'm going to hold off purchasing anything for a week to see what their response is to you. I had high hopes for this light (just as you did). If things don't "brighten up" soon for you, I'll be purchasing a Catapult, where I know the customer service is excellent.

As an aside, after falling victim to the repeated blundering failures with DX's grossly incompetent customer service staff, I'll never buy another Chinese flashlight from a company that doesn't have adequate customer service available to its customers. I hope Tailbo doesn't fall into that category. :sick2:

Can anyone comment about a good contact within Tailbo for kengps so he can get some support?

Sorry you're going through this. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## kengps (Mar 22, 2010)

I got another email from Tiablo tonight. Again all they will say is "where did you buy it, we need to know" I had responded to the last email with the serial number and Authenticity card number. They seem only interested in who is selling their flashlights and not about answering my questions. I told them "all I want is to know...does the A50 have 900 or 500 lumens? If it has 900 lumens, then were some defective lights shipped out? Waiting. As a side note....I love this light anyway. It has got the most awesome throw reflector I have yet to see for an SST. It is a flawless beam. At 1.8 Amps (500 lumen) it peaks at 29,200 lux. My M2S needed 5 amps to do 34,900. If I can get 900 I'll be at 52,560 Lux!! I'll definately be installing a 900 Lumen pill in this, one way or the other, even if I have an after-market one made. I wouldn't return it to the Vendor even with 500 Lumens, I like it that much.


----------



## FlashPilot (Mar 22, 2010)

Im glad you like your torch. Is there a reason you haven't told them where you purchased it?


----------



## kengps (Mar 22, 2010)

Because I'm not asking them for warranty repair. Just asking a question about their products. They don't seem to want to answer, so I'm not going to tell them where I bought it......I just told them "it was not an authorized dealer" All they could say then was "we need to know"


----------



## kengps (Mar 22, 2010)

I did find one up for auction from a private seller in NZ. He says it has 3 modes High/Low/Strobe. Same as mine. The instructions say High/Mid/Low/Strobe. So I think maybe Tiablo sold lights that didn't match the instruction manual. And didn't have 900 lumens. Oh well. 2.8 amp pill under construction.


----------



## guiri (Mar 22, 2010)

FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> Zeruel, maybe they'll scrap the HUGE white letters on the lights coming to the US,



Hell, nothing a good angle grinder can't fix right, quick and in a hurry 






kengps said:


> Only one problem....instructions are all in Chinese.



Maybe I can help. After all, I didn't accumulate this many posts without learning anything.

Ok, pay attention....PRESS THE BUTTON...

Got it? :nana:

Not a bad looking light in the short form. How much?


Also, I wouldn't tell them either if they're being buttholes about this thing. They offer nothing and want something in return...I hate the attitude, F'em!

George


----------



## guiri (Mar 22, 2010)

*Ignore*

Ignore


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't doubt that your Tiablo is fake one...

Looks like original...

Maybe it was product in test faze so it leaked out before official pronouncing?


----------



## PayBack (Mar 22, 2010)

kengps said:


> I did find one up for auction from a private seller in NZ. He says it has 3 modes High/Low/Strobe. Same as mine. The instructions say High/Mid/Low/Strobe. So I think maybe Tiablo sold lights that didn't match the instruction manual. And didn't have 900 lumens. Oh well. 2.8 amp pill under construction.



And yes, that PayBack is this PayBack ;-)

Oh wait, I'm Honour there, not PayBack.


----------



## kengps (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't understand...are you saying you're the one from NZ with the A50 for sale??


----------



## kengps (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, I reached a dead end with Tiablo They don't deny they produced A50's but won't answer any questions about it. Only want to know how I got it. I'm guessing some trouble erupted between the China factory and Kit-Tronics the Canadian company that is somehow associated with the "tiablo" website. ("Shellen" is the same Shellen of Tiablo and Kit-Tronics) The end result.... the chinese factory built them, but aren't shipping A50's to them. I can come to no other conclusion as to why a company would build a beautiful SST-50 light and choose not to sell it alongside the ACE-G and A10G. Does anyone know more about Tiablo in general? I see some vendors advising they will no longer be selling them. Seen a vendor selling them "All Tiablo sales final". They still have the 2009 catalog up on their website, and have dropped their manufacturer sub-forum on CPF Marketplace. Have they always not posted their contact phone number? I am always reluctant to deal with a company which will not give out the phone number.


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, look at it this way then. It might become a collectors item 

...and, you said you like it so it's a win, win for you


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 23, 2010)

kengps said:


> Well, I reached a dead end with Tiablo They don't deny they produced A50's but won't answer any questions about it. Only want to know how I got it. I'm guessing some trouble erupted between the China factory and Kit-Tronics the Canadian company that is somehow associated with the "tiablo" website. ("Shellen" is the same Shellen of Tiablo and Kit-Tronics) The end result.... the chinese factory built them, but aren't shipping A50's to them. I can come to no other conclusion as to why a company would build a beautiful SST-50 light and choose not to sell it alongside the ACE-G and A10G. Does anyone know more about Tiablo in general? I see some vendors advising they will no longer be selling them. Seen a vendor selling them "All Tiablo sales final". They still have the 2009 catalog up on their website, and have dropped their manufacturer sub-forum on CPF Marketplace. Have they always not posted their contact phone number? I am always reluctant to deal with a company which will not give out the phone number.



As I posted here. Shellen told me that A50 was only testing product and was selling only inside China. They didn't sell it to any overseas dealer. That is probably the reason why is she asking where did you get it. 

She also told me that they are working on some other new models now.


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah but didn't he buy it from this site which to me looks like it's in China? 
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tiablo_A50_SST_50_3_Mode_900_Lumen_LED_Flashlight_Black-27806

George


----------



## PayBack (Mar 23, 2010)

kengps said:


> I don't understand...are you saying you're the one from NZ with the A50 for sale??



No I'm saying I'm the one who asked the question about it being legit. I was considering buying it if I could have been sure it was.


----------



## kengps (Mar 23, 2010)

It is a real Tiablo, from the same factory. They are just all pissy because I got it outside their sales channel.


----------



## kengps (Apr 7, 2010)

An Update.....have a new UCL lens. Upped the lux from 29,100 to 31,700. The light only pulls 1.4 amps with 2 16340's. Not bad for 50% power setting. Can't wait till my new 2.8 amp driver comes in.


----------



## kengps (Apr 17, 2010)

Accidentally knocked the dome off one of my VX Ultra's, so I tried it with the A50 reflector.....100% perfect beam pattern, no rings whatsoever, and a smaller warmer hot spot. So I took the chance and de-domed my A50. Lux went from 29,100 to 43,400. I can't wait till my 2.8 amp drivers come in. (750 vs 500 lumens) Hoping for 65,000 lux.


----------



## FlashPilot (Apr 17, 2010)

Sweet Mother of Jesus Christ!!!! That is incredible! It makes you wonder why they even put a dome on there in the first place.

Are there any negatives to the beam without the dome that you can comment on? It almost sounds to good to be true. I wonder if the dome is necessary for heat management or longevity, though I doubt it. Did it change the tint?

I seem to remember someone knocking the dome off their Catapult by accident buy I cant find the thread now. I don't remember any remarks about it being any brighter after the accident.


----------



## kengps (Apr 17, 2010)

It did change the tint to a little bit warmer. Could be partly responsible for some of the gain. I've seen it throw off my Lux meter before. But there is no doubt I've seen an increase in throw from my outdoor testing.


----------



## kengps (Apr 21, 2010)

After much testing I find it's not worth it. It does increase throw quite a bit, but still doesn't match the Tiablo A10. And you end up with just slightly more overall output (over an XR-E). SST-50's have the advantage of a lot more useable spread of light. So now I will finish building my 2.8 Amp pill module, and with the A50 reflector should about match the A10 in throw and have a lot broader light spread. Albeit at much higher current. I have some new 26500's and an IMR 26650 I'll incorporate into my build to make up for it.


----------



## recDNA (May 31, 2010)

Any news on this light?


----------



## kengps (Jun 1, 2010)

Nothing new to report. The A50 with a 2.8A driver will not match the A10 for throw. I'm not happy with the replacement SST-50's I have received though. All of them are a bit yellow. I've bought 3 SST-50's in 6500K and 5700K. All are yellow compared to the original LED's in both the Tiablo and Lumapower D-mini. I'm waiting on the new Cree XM LED to come out before I try to replace the SST again. And going to get a 5A driver from Der Wichtel on the way for the A50.


----------



## levelflight (Sep 20, 2010)

Is there only one owner of an A50 so far?
I ordered one today and should have it by the end of the week, so we'll see if I get 900 lumens out of mine.


----------



## sluflyer06 (Sep 20, 2010)

From what I understand after doing some research is that the A50 has a flaw that as we know high mode is missing and due to this they decided to dump it in the Chinese market only and forgo sales elsewhere. I do not think this model will be coming out full scale with the original specs.


----------



## levelflight (Sep 20, 2010)

OK, I guess I'll see what I end up with. I ordered mine in Canada and tech support indicates it will be 900 lumen enabled. I'll let you know when it arrives, thanks.


----------



## levelflight (Sep 22, 2010)

My gut feeling tells me I'll be receiving what I bought. Made an inquiry with the Canadian distributor on these key points who has responded below. Am looking forward to getting my hands on this unit.

From Kit-Tronics:

"Only had a chance to read quickly through the CPF thread and noted a few important points. Tiablo is without an AS50 or plan to make an AS50 model.

Purchased through an unauthorized merchant, it will most likely be a counterfeit. Tiablo has been in constant battle with counterfeit products, which has taken a lot of the company's resources just with responding to complaints, support, and warranty claims.

Most of the fakes are manufactured in China and sold through unauthorized dealers. Poor performance and unreliable flashlights has been reproduced along with warranty cards and gift boxes. As a result, before support could be offered, we must know where the product has been purchased, and serial number maybe requested to confirm the product's history.

The details of an unauthorized merchant allows Tiablo to take legal action to force them to stop. Tiablo has a sales channel and will only sell to dealers and distributors found on the follow link:

http://www.tiablolight.com/dealers.htm

A50 is without a 500 Lumen setting.

The A50 model was manufactured on demand with market target of government agencies, law enforcement, and military. Since May 2010, they have been made available to the general public only through a few distributors and dealers in Canada, South Korea, Thailand, and the UK.

As interest for the A50 is strong, during the coming weeks, Taiblo will introduce the A50G to be available through to all dealers.

Tiablo is going through many positive changes during 2010, and will remain focused to the manufacture of reliable, durable and high performance products, which can be used by law enforcement, government agencies and military beyond the stated warranty with confidence."

Best regards,
Greer
Kit-Tronics


----------



## outersquare (Sep 22, 2010)

asshole light for lighting up where the sun don't shine


----------



## Kit-Tronics (Sep 24, 2010)

kengps said:


> It is a real Tiablo, from the same factory. They are just all pissy because I got it outside their sales channel.



The details where purchased should be shared allowing Tiablo to take legal action to stop others from been hurt. 

Hide the source, adds to the problem instead to help solve it. 

I believe we still live in a supportive global village, which the majority understands the impact counterfeit products has on society.

Purchase through an unauthorized merchant, it will most likely be a counterfeit. Tiablo has been in constant battle and losing resources for support and warranty claims on poorly made products using substandard materials, manufactured in underground factories with poor working conditions, using child labour, and most often owned by organized crime.

It is important to purchase only from Tiablo's authorized dealers and distributors, which can be found on the manufacturer's website, then will be backed with excellent support from Tiablo, the distributors, and dealers, along with the 1 year warranty. 

http://www.tiablolight.com/dealers.htm

As stated in a previous post, Tiablo is without an AS50 or plan to make an AS50 model. 

Also A50 is without a 500 Lumen setting.

The A50 model was directed to government and only available to the general public since May 2010 through a few selected distributors and dealers in Canada, South Korea, Thailand, and the UK.

Source of information: Kit-Tronics is Tiablo's international distributor in several countries worldwide. 

Best regards,

Greer
Kit-Tronics


----------

